# Servlet soll sich selbst aufrufen.



## TorstenW (10. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem Ich spreche über einen im Servlet erzeugten Button das selbe Servlet wieder an ,das sich dann Daten holt und mir dann über response.getWriter().write("") verschieden Texte je nach Zustand der Werte ausgibt.

Ich möchte aber nicht immer wieder den Button drücken sondern sagen das alle 10 sekunden die Anfrage wiederholt wird.

Wichtig hierbei ist aber das der wert control und der wert mandid wie beim Button auch übergeben wird um zu identifizeren das ich von genau der Seite komme und nicht irgendwoanders her.

Hier der Code meines Buttons ausgeführt im Servlet um sich selbst wieder aufzurufen!


```
response.getWriter().write("<html><head><td>
<form action=\"import.SA532\" method=\"post\" >
<input type=\"submit\" value=\"Update\">
<INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME=\"control\" value=\"1\">
<INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME=\"mandid\" value=\""+filter+"\">
</form></td></head><body ></body></html>");
```

Ich hoffe mal einer von euch hat eine Idee


----------



## Atze (10. Jul 2009)

also control brauchst du ja wohl nicht mitübergeben, da es ja eh ein hartverdrahteter wert ist, also setzt du in deinem servlet die konstante auf 1. 
dan würde ich einen timer in einem separaten thread laufen lassen und das servlet alle 10000 ms aufrufen. die mandid musst du dir in die session legen und dort herholen.


----------



## TorstenW (13. Jul 2009)

wie rufe ich das servlet auf ohne den Button ? das ist eine der Schwierigkeiten


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

HTTP-Refresh


----------



## TorstenW (13. Jul 2009)

ein Codebespiel wäre nett wie ich das anpacken kann!


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Let me google that for you

Google ist dein Freund wenn du schon einen Suchbegriff bekommst


----------



## TorstenW (14. Jul 2009)

Danke so weit war ich auch schon  habe es aber leider nicht ganz hinbekommen aber ich werde mich nochmal damit beschäftigen !


----------



## Noctarius (14. Jul 2009)

Ansonsten JavaScript: window.setTimeout('funktionsname()', delay);


----------

